# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Driver ATK0110 ACPI Utility

## psycoma

bonjour,
j'ai install Vista et il n'arrete pas de me faire des crans bleus. dans les solutions il me dit de telecharger les Drivers pour ATK0110 ACPI Utility
j'ai fait plusieurs sites de drivers et je ne trouve rien 

ma carte mere est une ASUS M2N32 Deluxe Edition Wifi
et j'ai le BIOS d'origine 

merci d'avance

----------


## orion44fr

http://dlsvr01.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mis...ACPI_10136.zip

essai ca ^^

----------


## mdc888

Salut   tous,

As-tu rsolu ton problme ? G le mme, et je commence  perdre patience depuis le tps que je cherche...
(Au fait le fichier attach par Orion44fr est vide  ::(:  )

Merci

----------


## by2k

> Salut   tous,
> 
> As-tu rsolu ton problme ? G le mme, et je commence  perdre patience depuis le tps que je cherche...
> (Au fait le fichier attach par Orion44fr est vide  )
> 
> Merci



Pour moi problme rsolu avec ce fichier (OK) sous WindowsXP.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Pour ma part j'ai Windows XP SP 3. Carte mre ASUS P5QPLAM ::aie:: 

J'ai tlcharger le pilote recommand par notre ami commun, mais cela ne marche pas. ::):  J'en dduis donc que ce sont des pilotes compatibles pour les OS windows 2000 et VISITA ::mrgreen:: 


Existe t-il un autre pilote compatible  ma configuration ? ::D: 

Merci d'avance :;):

----------

